# Natures Variety Recall



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm455923.htm


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I just bought a bag of the duck formula and fed it last night. This is getting crazy!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## Nancy Collins (Mar 20, 2013)

It is my understanding this is harassment by the FDA and is about money not safety. Here is a link about the recall....but scroll down to the bottom to read the discussion by Susan Thixton about what is really going on. http://truthaboutpetfood.com/voluntary-recall-on-instinct-raw-chicken-formula-for-dogs/


----------



## Nancy Collins (Mar 20, 2013)

http://truthaboutpetfood.com/unbelievable-fda-guidance-document-to-raw-pet-food-manufacturers/


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I periodically feed my dogs raw chicken thighs. Raw chicken sold at grocery stores is allowed to have salmonella in it. Just sayin...


----------



## Nancy Collins (Mar 20, 2013)

RitaandRiley said:


> I periodically feed my dogs raw chicken thighs. Raw chicken sold at grocery stores is allowed to have salmonella in it. Just sayin...


Exactly! The thought behind the raw is a healthy 
dog can handle it!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the links Nancy! Susan does a good job of calling a spade a spade. :biggrin1:


----------

